# Poor mans dust extractor



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I've wanted to buy a dust extractor for a while now, but there's just too many other things ahead of it at the moment. Well I was in rockler this weekend and came across their universal dust hose.....thought for 39 bucks I might as well try it out. 

Well my first thoughts are it works as designed. Hooked right up to my shop vac and dewalt lo profile sander. While it will take some getting used to the extra weight of the hose, it did suck up all the dust from a small sanding project. 

http://www.rockler.com/dust-right-universal-small-port-hose-kit


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

I use 2 bungee cords to control the hose. The largest piece I normally sand is 24" x 26". I have 1 bungee holding the hose level about 24" from the sander. There is another about 5 feet from the sander to hold the hose level with the sander. When the sander is at the center of the sanding bench the bungee hangs straight.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great idea for us "sanders" that are on a tight budget. Be certain there are no sharp bends in the hose to restrict the air flow. Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

I built mine with a furnace blower. I took out the squirrel cage and made my own impeller out of plywood. I run it with a 2hp motor. It works pretty well but is awful loud. I'm building a small room on to my shop just big enough for the dust collector. I'm having a hard time getting it built because I can't work but 2 or 3 hours at a time because I run out of steam pretty fast. We've also been having so much rain here to which is slowing me down also.I found plans online for building your own also.toyman


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have that hose kit and use it on my handheld sanders and really like it. I have a piece of 1/8" cord hanging from the ceiling over a small pulley with a little weight on one end and the other end supporting the hose. This is over my work bench and I love it. :smile3:


----------

